# Room in the Inn



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I meant to post this yesterday, but I just plain forgot...

I cancelled my reservation for my hotel room at the NGRC.  It was at the Crown Plaza, the host hotel.  It was for a king non-smoking room from the 30th-4th.  We were lucky enough to have found a private residence to rent for a very low price, so we are going to stay there instead.

Perhaps if you hurry you could snatch up the hotel room!  It wouldn't hurt to give them a call!


Good Luck!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, (and all), 
Crown Plaza = San Carlos Hotel in Chandler, AZ. 
Indeed the host hotel, but all info I've seen to date refers to it as the San Marcos... 
Sorry to butt in, but there was a "brand name" disconnect for me, and might be for others, too...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

According to the offical  National  Garden Rail Way  Convention  program book   Hot off the Presses.  ( I have had  it a week and it's cooled down some.  I can pick it  up with  out oven mits now)   THE TITLE IN THE BOOK IS


CROWNE  PLAZA  HOTEL 
SAN MARCOS GOLF RESORT. 


PS  Threre also is available for sale a  1/24 scale  garden railroad with  double track mainline  Battery opertated  remote control fully electronic and sefl contained.
including  2,500 feet of track for    2.6 MILLION DOLLARS.  ( Must be brass track)     That is not much  for a railroad .
 Some of the minor things that go with the railroad is  5 bedroom, 4.5 bath  5,742 sq ft home with Gromet kitchen, 2 offices, 3 car gararge,  in the coveted   Biltmore Corridor.   The rail road is worth every penny .


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad it ain't 1:32 scale... I'd snap that up in a second... well... does Wallace come with that Gromet kitchen?


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ , wheres the link to show it off

tom h


----------

